# Vallisnerien



## SaSu (18. Aug. 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ein Teichneuling hat eine Frage:

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit __ Vallisnerien im Teich?

Im Internet werden Vallisnerien als "winterhat" angeboten, aber sind Sie das auch? Und vermehren Sie sich wirklich "wie Unkraut"?
Außerdem sollen angeblich selbst Koi sie nicht fressen. Stimmt das?

Wir würden diese nämlich eingentlich ganz gerne in unseren 2m Bereich des Teiches setzten. Sind uns aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Sie wirklich unsere Winter und Koi überleben werden?

Danke an alle Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## toco (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo SaSu,

erstmal

:willkommen

im Forum!

Kleiner Tipp, hier im Forum unterschreiben wir immer mit unserem richtigen Vornamen und nicht mit dem Alias - das ist dann etwas persönlicher!

Zu deinem Anliegen:

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr Vallisnerien in zwei Teichen.In einem kleinen Teich (ca. 2.500 l) mit geringer maximaler Wassertiefe (ca. 40 - 50 cm) haben sie nicht überlebt.

Im großen Teich (75.000 l) stehen sie bei mir in zwei Tiefenzonen (80 cm und 50 cm) haben sie sich nach dem Winter sehr gut entwickelt. Deshalb würde ich sagen, bei der Größe deines Teichs und dann noch in 2m Tiefe dürften unsere Winter kein Problem darstellen. 

Da ich keine Koi halte, kann ich nicht auf eigene Erfahrung zurück greifen. Aber im Aquarium werden Vallisnerien sogar von Goldfischen weggeknabbert, und Koi sind ja, was den Appetit auf Pflanzen anbelangt, noch eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo,
habe bei mir im Teich letztes Jahr Wasserschraubenableger eingesetzt auf 40 cm und die sind wieder gekommen und schön gewachsen, sind Ableger aus einem See in Österreich. Ist eine kleinere Art würde ich sagen nur so ca. 20 cm lange Blätter.
Die Ableger die ich mir aus dem Main mitgenommen habe sitzen auf 40 bzw. 60 cm Tiefe sind jetzt auch wieder am wachsen und schwimmen zum Teil an der Oberfläche sind also deutlich länger als die Österreicher!
Über die Winterhärte kann ich noch nichts sagen aber, da sie im Main wachsen denke ich müssten sie den Winter überstehen.


----------



## Limnos (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hi 

Ich habe seit Jahren Riesenvallisnerien draußen in einem Betonaquarium . Bisher froren immer nur die Blätter an der Oberfläche weg. Der letzte Winter hat aber die Scheibe des Aq gesprengt, das Wasser unter dem Eis floss aus, und das Restwasser am Boden, das sich hielt. fror bis auf den Grund durch. Umso erstaunter war ich nach dem Auftauen, dass 18 Pflanzenstümpfe überlebt haben. Zumindest für die Tropenpflanze Riesenvallisnerie, scheint tiefe Temperatur kein Problem zu sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Wolfgang,

seit heuer habe ich auch Riesenvallisnerien im Teich. Um ihre Winterhärte brauche ich mir hier auf Paros keine Sorgen zu machen, aber da mir jegliche Erfahrung mit diesen Pflanzen fehlt, weiß ich nicht wie tief ich sie maximal setzen kann. Könntest Du mir vielleicht auch sagen, ob ich die Vallisnerien knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden kann, die Blätter fluten bei mir nämlich nicht, wie überall beschrieben, sondern die Spitzen werden braun sobald sie aus dem Wasser wachsen. Vielleicht vertragen sie keine Salzluft, könnte das der Grund sein?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Elfriede

Das Mit der Seeluft könnte schon der Grund sein. Wenn eine Blattspitze die WOF erreicht, kann sie ja nicht im scharfen Knick auf einmal waagerecht weiter wachsen. Sie muss in *stehendem Wasser* erst noch ein Stück weiterwachsen, ehe das Blatt zur Seite wegkippt und waagerecht weiterwächst. Vielleicht solltest Du sie in die Nähe einer oberflächennahen Auströmöffnung stellen, damit die Blätter fluten können. Übrigens waren bei mir die Riesenvallisnerien bis in den Wurzelbereich eingefroren und 18 Stück haben dies überlebt. Hast Du schon mal Laichkräuter, z.B. Potamogeton lucens versucht zu halten?

Liebe Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Wolfgang,

dass 18 Stück Deiner Riesenvallisnerien das komplette Durchfrieren überstanden haben, das ist sehr erfreulich, aber wundert mich wirklich sehr. 

Ich stelle ein Foto ein, auf dem man hinten rechts eine meiner Vallisnerien mit den braunen Spitzen sieht und gleichzeitig auch, dass der Wind bei mir eine Wasserbewegung verursacht, die zum Fluten der Blätter eigentlich optimal sein müsste. Vielleicht passt die Pflanztiefe von ca, 1m nicht, sollte sie höher stehen oder kann ich sie auch noch tiefer setzen?


 



Doch, Laichkräuter habe ich einige, aber es wächst eigentlich nur die crispus - Form in meinem Teich. P.natans hat nicht lange durchgehalten und P.lucens wächst nicht gut. Weiters habe ich noch eine zarte, haarfeine Form, feiner als Kammlaichkraut, aber sein Bestand ist nicht von Bedeutung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Vera44 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo!

Beim nächsten Ausdünnen im Aquarium werde ich auch mal von den Vallisnera Giganta in den Teich pflanzen. Mal sehen was passiert.....


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Elfriede

Ich denke, bis 2 m Tiefe dürften es bei der Lichtmenge, bzw. dem hohen Sonnenstand keine Probleme geben. Sie wachsen schon so, dass sie in den oberen Schichten sich genügend Licht ergattern. Wellenbegwegung durch Wind kann die Spitzen nicht in die Waagerechte bringen, da es fast nur vertikale Wasserbewegung ist. Nötig wäre eine horizontale Strömung. Alle mir bekannten Pflanzen mit bandförmigen Blättern wachsen in fließendem Wasser.
LG..
Wolfgang

PS: Bist Du sicher, dass das auf dem Bild Vallisnerien sind.Ich halte es für wenig wahrscheinlich, dass die überhaupt so weit aus dem Wasser wachsen können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hi Elfriede,

Vallisnerien sind echte Unterwasserpflanzen, die nie aus dem Wasser rauskommen (höchstens an der Oberfläche flutend weiterwachsen). Das bei Dir in Hintergrund muß was anderes sein.

@Vera: 

ich hatte letzten Sommer auch ne ganze Ladung Riesenvallisnerien aus dem Aquarium in den teich gepflanzt. Nach 3-4 Wochen war von denen net mehr viel zu sehen. Im Frühjahr, bevor das Wasser eintrübte, war gar nichts mehr auszumachen und somit waren sie füt mich erledigt. Mittlerweile treiben aber immer mal einzelne kleine Vallisnerienpflänzchen an der Teichoberfläche rum (vermutlich von den Koi aus/abgerissen) , es müssen also doch noch ein paar im Teich am leben sein, die sich in den grünlichen Wasser in rund 1m Tiefe tarnen

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo,
wie schauts den bei den Vallisnerien mit dem Nährstoffbedarf aus?
Wäre vieleicht ne Alternative zu den ewigen Pflanzen __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest

Bis jetzt kannte ich Vallisnerien nur aus der Aquaristik, dort hab ich sie immer gerne gepflegt
wuchsen sehr schön, kein Wunder bei CO2 Düngung


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe mir gerade die Rechnung des __ Aquarienpflanzen - Shop noch einmal angeschaut. Die Pflanzen auf dem obigen Foto rechts hinten lauten auf Vallisneria americana gigantea 054 / große Einzelpflanzen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung von Aquarienpflanzen habe, könnten mir durchaus andere Pflanzen geliefert worden sein. Die jungen Triebe haben etwas breitere, bräunliche Blätter und insgesamt fühlen sich die Pflanzen irgendwie rau an. Ob das Merkmale der Vallisneria sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ganz sicher aber wachsen sie über der Wasseroberfläche gerade weiter und werden dann  an der Luift  braun. Ich habe sie heute tiefer gesetzt, damit sie ganz untergetaucht wachsen können.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe meine Vallisnerien nach Deiner Antwort gleich tiefer gesetzt und zwar an eine Stelle, wo sie horizontale Strömung durch die Luftheber abbekommen. Bandförmig (bräunlich) sind bei meinen Pflanzen allerdings nur die jungen Blätter, später sind sie grün aber eher schmal.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Ralph,



> Hallo,
> wie schauts den bei den Vallisnerien mit dem Nährstoffbedarf aus?
> Wäre vieleicht ne Alternative zu den ewigen Pflanzen __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch Vallisnerien in den Teich gesetzt, erstens weil sie mir gut gefallen
und weil sie ja auch Nährstoffzehrer sind.
Obwohl in der Beschreibung stand dass sie nur bedingt winterhart sind, d.h. Wassertemperaturen nur knapp unter 10° Grad aushalten sollen, haben bei mir im Teich
einige Ableger überlebt.
Ich hatte diese auf der 50 cm bzw. 70 cm Stufe überwintert.
Bei mir sind ja die Winter recht lang und streng und durch meine Erdwärme wird der Teich
zusätzlich ausgekühlt, trotzdem hat ein Bruchteil meiner Vallisnerien überlebt, diese
haben sich zwar heuer lange nicht mehr so vermehrt wie letztes Jahr, aber immerhin kann ich
sagen, dass auch Vallisnerien in raueren Gegenden durchaus den Winter überstehen
können.

LG Markus


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Vallisnerien*

Hallo Markus,

ich wohne ja grob in deiner Nähe, ich kann also mit Winter auch dienen

Jedoch habe ich eine Tiefe von 1,9 m  ohne Stufen, ich werde es mal mit wenig Pflanzen und dann im Pflanzkorb ausprobieren.
Wenn sie den Winter nicht schaffen sollten ist der Korb einfach wieder zu entfernen.


----------

